# Bratislava or Vienna?



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Brussels isnt that bad to be honest. Not sure why it has the reputation of being an ugly city.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Amsterdam vs. Brussels?
I'd still vote for Vienna


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, page 2 and city vs city thread is still alive...

Bratislava has a central castle on a hill top, Vienna doesn't. It furthermore has one of the most impressive commie block views I know from the top of that castle hill.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Botswana said:


> And Amsterdam is more beautiful than Brussels, because Brussels had this funny idea to tear down all of its old architecture and replace it with shit.





The Cake On BBQ said:


> As for Brussels vs Amsterdam. Well as much as I love art-nouveau, Amsterdam has some kickass art deco buildings and I also love 17th century Dutch architecture and there are plenty of good modern buildings too. Also, better parties, (legal) pot and canals. Not to mention Amsterdam is more cosmopolite than Brussels.





TheReconstructer said:


> Bruxelles seems like a shity city to me, the only nice part I know there is the Grand Market with the Stadhuis and many buildings


Seems that a lot of people don't know much about Brussels... 

Just have a look for yourself. 8 pages full of photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1231597


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Brussels isnt that bad to be honest. Not sure why it has the reputation of being an ugly city.


+1


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, thread for :troll: Vienna and Bratislava are both similar cities (in case of history, architectural and artistic influence and maybe also in nationalities connected to the city), but in case of cityscape, they're absolutely uncomparable. 

Vienna is a great world-city with impressive imperial boulevards and building, while Bratislava is (was) only the provincial european city like many others. Maybe in 50 years situation would be different, but nowadays, comparation of this cities is absolutely insane. 

Btw. I said, that situation can be different in 50 years, because both Vienna and Bratislava are trying to be a twin-city and one metropolitan conurbation in future. That's another reason, why is this thread useless. Better post some nice pics of these cities.


----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

Better question would be:

Vienna or Budapest or Prague

Still city vs. city; this thread should be closed.


----------



## Gumpendorfinger (May 6, 2010)

NeMiroff said:


> Vienna is maybe much bigger than Bratislava, but is still big provincial city for me with indescribably boring atmosphere, if there would not be all these foreigners and immigrants, actually all Austrians would die of boredom Budapest is so much better: noise, crowds, traffic, little dirt - this is true metropolis


Those City vs. City threads always encourage some characters, to disseminate their crap….

Btw: Vienna and Bratislava are incomparable, but I am sure, they have a common future.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't know about Bratislava and Vienna. I'm visiting both cities in summer and will judge it after that trip.


Botswana said:


> And Amsterdam is more beautiful than Brussels, because Brussels had this funny idea to tear down all of its old architecture and replace it with shit.


Amsterdam is beautiful indeed. But the second part of this sentence is a perfect example of ignorance. Some parts of Brussels were destroyed in the 20ste century because of bad urbanisation, that's right: parts of the central district (north-south railway junction) the entire north district ('Manhattan project') and a part of the so called Leopold District (now European Quarter) But all the rest of the agglomeration has remained surprisingly intact. There are still ten thousands of old buildings, hundreds of historical monuments and lots of beautiful squares and green spaces.

Anyway, I like them both: Amsterdam and Brussels are amazing, multicultural, cosmopolitan and beautiful cities.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Seems that a lot of people don't know much about Brussels...
> 
> Just have a look for yourself. 8 pages full of photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1231597


I've been to Brussels twice. It's a very beautiful city, yeah, however it's not as vibrant and dynamic as Amsterdam.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> Brussels isnt that bad to be honest. Not sure why it has the reputation of being an ugly city.


Belgian cities on the whole are underrated imo.

Of course there are places like Brugge which are very popular but how often do you hear about Ghent or Leuven? Not over here at least.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Pennypacker said:


> Belgian cities on the whole are underrated imo.
> 
> Of course there are places like Brugge which are very popular but how often do you hear about Ghent or Leuven? Not over here at least.


If you are a student or have an academic background, then these cities are quite famous.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

tpe said:


> If you are a student or have an academic background, then these cities are quite famous.


I'm only really referring to society at large. 

As I said, the situation might be different on the continent itelf, but in Britain there isn't much talk about those cities.

Which is wrong because they are quite beautiful.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I found Brussels much more interesting than Amsterdam.


----------



## Ondro (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, Vienna has no visual representation, no iconic symbol as has Bratislava. Vienna is built on a flat land and the buildings are less photogenic(not compared to Bratislava, in general) and the streets are tight and crowded. For me, it is Prague all the way  But for BA vs VIE, if you want to go to a common city of Europe where everybody was and is kinda mainstream, go to Vienna, but if you want something different, choose Bratislava. In my opinion, the atmosphere is better in Bratislava, it is not so crowded if you are looking for peace and tranquillity it is the best choice. If you are looking for "fun", Vienna is better. And you can enjoy more romantic views of Danube and the city in Bratislava for free, in Vienna, you have to go somewhere further from the city or pay for it. However, vienna has bigger riverfront.

Maybe it can't be compared, but calling it "insult for Vienna" and "ugly"? Seriously? Don't you think that people here could be insulted? I know that Bratislava is not the greatest and prettiest city and if you were from here, I would not say a word and agree with you, but this is too much, don't you think? Vienna is not the prettiest and best city too and I can really say that in comparison to Paris, Vienna is just an ugly fat *****. I think you would be offended too.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

Ondro said:


> And you can enjoy more romantic views of Danube and the city in Bratislava for free, in Vienna, you have to go somewhere further from the city or pay for it.


:?

i don't know what u mean, most of the 'views' are for free in vienna.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bratislava, when it was called Pressburg, used to be a satellite city of Vienna. So it's quite hard to compare them. The historical centre of Bratislava is both hungarian and austrian

They're twin cities, you can reach Bratislava from Vienna within 40 minutes by train. They also have cruises on the Danube. So i wouldn't put them against each other.

Obviously Vienna is a pearl but Bratislava has something peculiar: it is for real a Danube city. I think the most disappointing thing when you first visit Vienna is realizing that the Danube doesn't flow inside the city. The natural surroundings of Bratislava (hills) are nicer than Vienna's ones, even though they were reuined by socialist architecture.
Furthermore, Vienna is freaking expensive.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Ondro said:


> Maybe it can't be compared, but calling it "insult for Vienna" and "ugly"? Seriously? Don't you think that people here could be insulted? I know that Bratislava is not the greatest and prettiest city and if you were from here, I would not say a word and agree with you, but this is too much, don't you think? Vienna is not the prettiest and best city too and I can really say that in *comparison to Paris, Vienna is just an ugly fat ******. I think you would be offended too.


OMG, you do realize that most buildings in Paris are bland, ordinary Hausmann stuff right? Whereas Vienna is loaded with beautiful Baroque, Rococo and Viennese Secession buildings. Yeah, Paris is much more interesting, iconic and vibrant than Vienna but certainly not prettier than Vienna.


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Well always kinda apples and oranges.

You can not say Paris is more beautiful than Vienna. Or whatever. They are too different
to compare. As are Bratislava and Vienna. You wouldn't really compare NY skyline with Frankfurt skyline, although both are beautiful and unique.



> Well, Vienna has no visual representation, no iconic symbol as has Bratislava.


Im no expert on Bratislava (and neither on Vienna, sadly), but I could name at least
a couple of famous buildings in Vienna, while I couldn't name any in Bratislava.
Of course it is my fault not to know any, but that makes clear that such a perspective is always subjective.
The fact that you don't know any iconic symbol doesn't mean there isn't any.



> in comparison to Paris, Vienna is just an ugly fat *****.


Well, Vienna is a true beauty queen in my opinion. Any city that is being compared to Vienna can
consider itself being honored (same with Paris). Still also Vienna has some lesser stunning corners, 
just like any oher city.

I couldn't pick my favorite out of those two. 

And I wouldn't want to - they have their own right.


----------

